# 55gallon.



## Alba (Oct 13, 2009)

I finally got my 55 gallon up and running, and after letting it cycle for about two weeks I put my betta, Elaine in there. Shortly after, brown algea started showing up, now it's taking over my whole tank! I purchased two golden mystery snails to try and take care of the problem, but they didn't help much. I would like to get some fish that will get along with my betta and can help with the brown algea. 
I don't know which fish would get along with Elaine, my female betta, but I was thinking about purchasing a few more female. Maybe three more?
Also, will a rubbernose pleco take care of the algea problem? 
If not, what will? 
Will it get along with Elaine? 
And what fish will get along with my female betta? 
I do NOT want her getting hurt or killed, she is very special to me, like all my bettas. Please give me advice, and thanks!
Oh and one more thing, my brother purchased two very small (one inch) goldfish after mine died, and I was wondering if they would be safe to join my betta.
-Alba


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Alba said:


> I finally got my 55 gallon up and running, and after letting it cycle for about two weeks I put my betta, Elaine in there. Shortly after, brown algea started showing up, now it's taking over my whole tank! I purchased two golden mystery snails to try and take care of the problem, but they didn't help much. I would like to get some fish that will get along with my betta and can help with the brown algea.
> I don't know which fish would get along with Elaine, my female betta, but I was thinking about purchasing a few more female. Maybe three more?


A few more females would defiantly be fine.


Alba said:


> Also, will a rubbernose pleco take care of the algea problem?
> If not, what will?
> Will it get along with Elaine?


A rubber nose pleco should be fine, as well as any other small pleco species, or even a group of oto cats.



Alba said:


> And what fish will get along with my female betta?
> I do NOT want her getting hurt or killed, she is very special to me, like all my bettas. Please give me advice, and thanks!


Anything with a gentle temperment will be fine with your betta. I've had luck with tetras and females together, as well as cory cats, but it depends on what you want in a tank that big.


Alba said:


> Oh and one more thing, my brother purchased two very small (one inch) goldfish after mine died, and I was wondering if they would be safe to join my betta.
> -Alba


Definatly not. Goldfish and bettas have two different temp requirements, and goldies grow to be huge and messy. I would suggest getting a seperate tank for them, or returning them.

I hope this has helped some,

Dragonbeards


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well you can get alot more females to add to the tank if you want. And Im no expert but if I had to suggest something I would say gold algae eaters or even some real plants that grow fast.


----------



## Alba (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks! 
And yes, I will most likely return the goldfish. I was thinking of getting a rubbernose pleco, two or three more female bettas, more live plants, and some sort of livebearer...
I wanted to get a freshwater puffer, but I read that they are very aggressive.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah a freshwater puffer will kill everything and they are to be housed alone in tanks


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Alba said:


> and some sort of livebearer...


Just remember that if you get a liver bearer, you should be ready for lots of fry. Unless you get all males/all females of course. Good luck!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think 2 weeks is long enough for a tank to cycle. I would hold off adding more fish until you are sure that it cycled. Or get hardier fish that could withstand the cycle, like your betta is probably fine. But a pleco may not be hardy enough at first IMO


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Ditzy said:


> otos should only be added into a tank that has been established and cycled for 6 months for more!


Bahhh!!! Lies, she tells you lies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Ditzy said:


> thats what ive read in every place i can find online! if you want to claim different, ok. just stating what i have researched


I put otos into my mothers tank after it had been cycled for a month. They are still doing fine, though maybe it's just our water? I'd say if you do want to put otos in the tank, just be sure to monitor them to see how they are doing.


----------



## Alba (Oct 13, 2009)

I think I'm going to get somesort of pleco and more females for now. Then I'll add mollies. I bred mollies before and they were very hardy and I enjoyed them a lot, so I figure I'll get back in the sport. Even though the bettas might attack the fry...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

plecos are not so great for the brown algae...but otocinclus are the best..most of the fish such as chinese algae eaters
get big and mean..
in a 55 i would put a group of about 12 otos..they most often die because they don't get enough of the proper diet..make sure you always have foods such as vegetable flakes..spirulina flakes...algae wafers and a good omnivore food..oh...and keep them warm..around 80 F..
i have put otos in a freshly set up tank and not had problems..you just have to pay attention to them..


----------

